
WSJ argues that a majority of Indian women won't own smartphones. I disagree - mankash666
http://www.wsj.com/articles/why-the-vast-majority-of-women-in-india-will-never-own-a-smartphone-1476351001?mod=LS1&ref=/news/technology
======
mankash666
While the attitude of denying access to smartphones as an insurance policy
against love marriage probably exists, history has demonstrated such road
blocks to be temporary at best or completely ineffective at worst, in India.
Urban India has high levels of female employment and wage parity, even in
tech. Rural India is catching up, so will the penetration of smartphones among
women

